# Upgrade and other hacks?



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking at improving the DTivo unit. The main thing I would like is to add a second HD to increase capacity. Other software to have network access and web access is secondary.

I would like to be able to upgrade the software as it comes out. The latest one fixes the audio dropout. Can I have it both ways? From what I have read, it seems that you have to use a certain version of the Tivo software to have everything work. Is this true? Maybe this version of the software does not have the audio dropout?


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

All your questions can be answered here:
For the hardware upgrade 
and
for tips and tricks


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes and no....to enable certain hacks you have to use a certain kernnel version to get the serial bash prompt. It won't be long before the new version of software 3.1.1b has been hacked to allow what you want, and still fix the audio problem.

Rick


----------



## PCX1612 (Oct 14, 2003)

I just got a new HDVR2 and i dont pay for dtv but i would like to make the HDVR2 work with the rewind and recode and E.T.C. features

what do i need to do to make this reciever work with all of its features that it has with a 3M and or ACTIVATION? I HAVE A 3M AND ACTIVATION ALREADY thats not a problem just need to know how to make the HDVR2 work

please anyhelp would be great

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RICO

[email protected]

AOL IM: PCX1612

MSN IM: PCX1612


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If you aren't paying for DTV, you are essentially stealing service and it will not be tolerated at this forum. Go elsewhere.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> If you aren't paying for DTV, you are essentially stealing service and it will not be tolerated at this forum. Go elsewhere.


I'm pretty amazed here - was that a troll, or is that guy an idiot?


----------

